# 1995 MTD 8/26 snow blower



## foiled (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi
I have had this machine since new. It has been great ! I do the normal maintenance and have had no problems. This year I replaced the friction disk for the first time and it was not a hard repair. I no they are not as well built as Toro or Areins but mine still looks and works great. They are simple design and easy to work on.


----------

